

Ask HN: I need a lawyer - hunterjrj

Our startup is expanding! I need to find a good Canadian law firm that specializes in startups.<p>Can any Canadian entrepreneurs recommend a firm?<p>Thanks
======
stejones
I found that working with a law firm is a good way to get passed around. If
you treat them like a "firm" they will treat you like a "company." What you
need is to develop a relationship with a good lawyer who knows when she needs
to refer you to other lawyers if a question is outside of her realm of
expertise.

Where in Canada are you?

~~~
mattadams
I know that Jason will reply to this later today but I figured I would do it
now.

The company is based in Ontario. Jason lives in Oakville so anything in the
GTA would be good.

------
vessenes
Where in Canada are you? Good Law firms for non-huge companies tend to be mid-
size or smaller, and thus regional.

~~~
mattadams
Please see my reply below, thanks!

